# Canon applies for High Magnification Super Telephoto Zoom Patent



## canonnews (Apr 6, 2022)

> Atypically in patent embodiments, it’s usually difficult for super-telephoto zoom lens to take full advantage of the RF mount.
> One reason is that you simply can’t use a Tele extender if the rear elements are sitting too far back in the lens.  Because of this, at times, it’s difficult to determine if a patent application is for RF or EF lenses because there’s so much room in the rear of the lens from the last element to the sensor plane, that it could be either mount type.
> 
> In this Japan Patent application, 2022-053697, Canon is applying for some higher magnification (shorter MFD) super-telephoto zooms.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 6, 2022)

This could be really useful for shy insects and lizards, just hopefully its for small to mid sized zooms(something similar to 150-600mm zooms). Currently either RF 100-400 or 100-500 are good options for that use case.


----------



## mxwphoto (Apr 6, 2022)

Given the size of the front element at theoretically 88mm but in reality probably 92mm, I would gander Canon would want to make the 70-700 f4.5-8 a L lens. It sounds like a great all arounder, just hope they can keep the weight to 3.5lb or less and price below $3k.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 6, 2022)

canonnews said:


> Continue reading...


Post doesn't look good with dark theme (Can't read lens/patent details).


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Apr 6, 2022)

Sounds like a great allrounder lense, but I think it would be quite heavy. Since the vocal lengths between 70-200mm are covered by multiple other lense options, I wonder if it would make more sense to design a 200-800mm/ 250-750mm lense and imply this patent in order to save as much weight as possible. The RF 800mm/ 600‘mm F11s and the RF 100-400mm have been all about saving weight. So, I hope for Canon to explore this option with these Lense designs as well.


----------



## 2 cents (Apr 6, 2022)

As a birder I really do not want a 70-700mm. 400-700, and a close focusing distance, yes. 

99% of the time I use my zoom lenses on the tele end only for birding.


----------



## bbasiaga (Apr 6, 2022)

mxwphoto said:


> Given the size of the front element at theoretically 88mm but in reality probably 92mm, I would gander Canon would want to make the 70-700 f4.5-8 a L lens. It sounds like a great all arounder, just hope they can keep the weight to 3.5lb or less and price below $3k.


Well, the 100-500 is 3k, and this has both a wider and longer focal length. So if its L series, I'm guessing 6-8k. One may be a non L and come in at 3k. Which could still be OK if it had some level of weather sealing like the Sigma sports line. 

Brian


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> Well, the 100-500 is 3k, and this has both a wider and longer focal length. So if its L series, I'm guessing 6-8k. One may be a non L and come in at 3k. Which could still be OK if it had some level of weather sealing like the Sigma sports line.
> 
> Brian


I think 700/8 makes it L. The 24-240 has both a wider and a longer focal length than the 70-200.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 6, 2022)

A RF 60-600 f4.5-8 would have a front element of at least 75mm (probably a bit more than that, say around 80 to 90mm would be my guess). That would be a great lens to have if it was an L lens with the IQ similar to the 100-500 4.5-7.1L one that's my favorite lens already. If it had high magnification at 600mm in addition (say .3X to .5X) then it would be spectacular, and well worth a price of $3K or so.


----------



## john1970 (Apr 6, 2022)

Personally, I would like to see a 300-700 mm f5.6-f6.3 with a built in 1.4x TC using gapless DO optics. This would be the one lens that could be lightweight and very versatile. I am quite sure they would make it an L-lens and would guess a price similar to the EF 200-400 mm f4.


----------



## entoman (Apr 7, 2022)

2 cents said:


> As a birder I really do not want a 70-700mm. 400-700, and a close focusing distance, yes.
> 
> 99% of the time I use my zoom lenses on the tele end only for birding.


A 70-700mm would appear to be a great option for safari photography, where you are switching back and forth between birds and mammals, and don't want to be swapping lenses in a dusty environment. When shooting from a vehicle (or a hide), weight isn't an issue, but often the small planes that are needed on domestic flights to some safari destinations, have strict baggage allowances, so a compact and lightweight 10x zoom on a R5 or R3 would be quite appealing, assuming that there are no issues with flare or ugly bokeh.

But expect to wait 3 years before it gets into production, and expect to pay twice as much as Nikon would charge for something similar.


----------



## djack41 (Apr 12, 2022)

Years before it will see production, if ever. Tired of these patent articles that are little more than fairytales. JMHO


----------



## GoldWing (Apr 15, 2022)

Where is the R1?


----------



## emailfortom (Apr 27, 2022)

No clue and wondering why NOTHING from CR either. I think I'm regretting signing up for a $100 USD weeks before the previous own's departure.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 27, 2022)

emailfortom said:


> No clue and wondering why NOTHING from CR either. I think I'm regretting signing up for a $100 USD weeks before the previous own's departure.


I sympathize with you. I signed up a while ago (at $50 I think) and have enjoyed the posts and also benefited from info on how to buy & sell RF equipment (enough to cover the $50 fee). But I notice a dearth of CR Forum content since after Craig left, so much so that it really feels like just a shell of what it used to be. One can only hope that it'll pick up in the future.


----------

